# I had to do it (new larrivee owner)



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I broke down today and bought a LV-03E from Long and McQuade.

The deal breaker is that the sales guy started telling me about how they're switching to a different wood this year due to the fact that the Mahogany is starting to be more and more scarse.

This was the last LV-03E they had with the Mahogany Back & Sides.

Anyone got any tips for me?


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Excellent!*

To start, don't let your buddy draw stars on the spruce top with an exacto knife!  

Seriously though, good for you. I am looking forward to hearing some Larrivee sounds recorded with your band! :food-smiley-004: 

I imagine that you already know about doing your best to contol environment that the guitar is kept in, but if not check out this link from Larrivee.
http://www.larrivee.com/flash/features/education/humidity/humidity.html


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes, there certainly wont be any stars going on this guitar.

its worth more than my life, and I intend to treat it that way. I'm buying a proper humidifier for my room soon (which will benifit all my guitars not, just the acoustic), and i've invested in a proper case humidifier for when the guitar is in transport.

I'm looking at this guitar like its going to last me my entire life, and possibly be passed down to my children when i'm old.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Congrats on the purchase! :food-smiley-004: 

Don't be shy with the pics Need Pics

:smile:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Congrats!

Tell us out how she does on her first gig!

Tips:

Check out this guy, he has some great upgrades for acoustics.

http://www.guitarsaddles.com/


Play around with strings, try some Phosphor Bronze and some 80/20s and see what you like the best. I find the PBs the richest and fattest sounding.


Jeff


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm glad that you saw the humour in my reply in referring to the sale of your Takamine...if I had the money I would have bought that unit, stars on the flat top or not. The price was right, never mind that this guitar was formally owned by the future rock and roll great formally known as "flashpunk". 

I really dig the musical presence that you add to the Birds... keep rockin! This guitar is definitely going to be worth a few more bucks down the road. 
:rockon:


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Canadian Mahogany??*

Huh? Was this a slip?


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Sorry yep.. the sound board is canadian Sitka


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Congrats on your new acoustic..I had a Larrivee for 5 or 6 months and unfortunatly the guitar was getting less and less in volume and the tone was starting to soud like a box..Now that being said I'm sure it was just a freak situation..It should only get better with time and playing..Now go upgrade your bridge pins(bone) and saddle (walrus ivory) and you should really enjoy playing it! I know I love the upgrades to my Taylor!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I was looking at getting new bridge pins... hadn't really considered a new saddle.....

After I recover from my purchase, i will definately consider... i'm just a little worried that a new saddle might interefere with the plugged in sound... any opinion on that?


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

Saddle before pins. Put a bone saddle on my Taylor 314 and sounds great plugged in and unplugged. Just make sure a pro does the intstall if you have a UST pickup. I didn't so I was fine


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, its got teh L.R Baggs under saddle pickup.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

didn`t even know there was Canadian mahogany.
own 3 Larrivees...one OM-01 and two from the Lite series...an OM and an L...just need the D-Lite to top off the series...but they are quite rare over here. Actually all Lite series Larrivees seem rare in Japan...I bought the only two I`ve come across.
And by the way...Martin Larrivee told me about the D-Lites otherwise I might have thought it was a joke. Martin posts at the Larrivee site sometimes.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Antz_Marchin said:


> Saddle before pins. Put a bone saddle on my Taylor 314 and sounds great plugged in and unplugged. Just make sure a pro does the intstall if you have a UST pickup. I didn't so I was fine


If i'm going to get the saddle done, i'm proabbly gonna get the whole thing redone as well, including a new nut and pins.

Wouldn't that make more sense?


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Yup do the whole thing..You won't regret the upgrades as it can only make a great instrument better!


----------

